# [xkbcomp] Erreur dans logs Xorg et kdm [1/2 résolu mais OK]

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer en Xorg modulaire (7.0 parce que je tenais à garder mes drivers nvidia)

J'ai réussi ce passage avec quelques difficultés, mais ça marche.

Cependant, j'ai repéré une petite erreur (que j'avais avant avec le xorg-x11-6.8 ) et que je ne comprends pas.

Dans le log de Xorg /var/log/Xorg.0.log, j'ai la chose suivante :

```
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1
```

Dans le log de kdm /var/log/kdm.log, j'ai la chose suivante :

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1
```

Est-ce quelqu'un sait ce que c'est, et comment virer ce warning ?

(au début, je croyais que c'était la cause de mon problème de serveur X qui ne redémarrait plus suite au passage en modulaire. En fait, c'était les drivers nvidia...bien que le module était bien chargé d'après lsmod. J'avais tenté d'installer les nouveaux, c'est à dire nvidia-legacy-drivers étant donné que j'ai une GeForce 2 MX/MX400, mais ça a pas marché -> je suis revenu sur nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx, et là, tout baigne...)iu

----------

## lesourbe

faut enlever/commenter la ligne "fontpath" qui correspond dans le xorg.cong si je ne m'abuse.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> faut enlever/commenter la ligne "fontpath" qui correspond dans le xorg.cong si je ne m'abuse.

 

OK. ça fonctionne au moins pour 

```
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list! 
```

Merci. Une question néanmoins : 

Pourquoi je dois faire ça maintenant ? A quoi ça servait avant (cette ligne de warning n'ayant pas toujours été là)?

Par contre, il me reste 

```
FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1
```

ça veut dire quoi ? C'est une fonte qui déconne ? Comment xorg le sait-il ? Il n'ouvre quand même pas tous les fichiers ?!

----------

## lesourbe

à mon humble avis /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf n'existe pas (plus ?)

J'ai eu aussi ce genre de warnings sans que ça m'inquiète outre mesure (ce ne sont que des warnings après tout).

cela est ertainement dû à un etc-update ou assimilé, ou un emerge -u des fonts.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> à mon humble avis /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf n'existe pas (plus ?)
> 
> J'ai eu aussi ce genre de warnings sans que ça m'inquiète outre mesure (ce ne sont que des warnings après tout).
> 
> cela est ertainement dû à un etc-update ou assimilé, ou un emerge -u des fonts.

 

Effectivement : 

```
T-bow-Dlx thibaut # ls -lha /usr/share/fonts/TTF/

total 44K

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  176 aoû  7 08:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  448 aoû  7 11:27 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3,9K jun 24 12:15 encodings.dir

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 aoû  7 11:54 fonts.cache-1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  19K jun 24 12:15 fonts.dir

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  19K jun 24 12:14 fonts.scale
```

Mais subsiste une question : pour chercher luximr.ttf à cet endroit, ça doit être écrit quelquepart...Mais où ?

Sinon, je n'ai jamais fait de emerge -cequ'onveut font, parce que je ne savais même pas que c'était possible !

Les fontes qui sont sur mon PC, je les ai installé par l'installateur de fontes de KDE...je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait les emerger...

----------

## lesourbe

HOWTO_X.org_et_les_polices_d'affichage

Sinon y'a peut-être à voir avec 

```
Load        "freetype"
```

 de ton xorg.conf

ou 

```
USE="freetype"
```

 lors de la compilation de xorg.

à voir.

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pour le lien. Je vais regarder cela dans le détail avant de mettre un résolu.

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon : je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans le how-to....par contre, ça m'a emmené dans les répertoires des fontes pour fouiller un peu.

Et notamment, j'ai trouvé ça :

```
T-bow-Dlx thibaut # grep luximr.ttf /usr/share/fonts/TTF/fonts.dir

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-adobe-standard

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-ascii-0

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso10646-1

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-10

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-13

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-15

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-16

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-1

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-2

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-3

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-4

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-9

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-microsoft-ansi

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-microsoft-cp1250

luximr.ttf -b&h-luxi mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-microsoft-cp1252

```

Il semblerait donc que c'est dans ce fichier qu'est mentionné la fonte luximr.tff

Quant à savoir où elle est stockée ? ça, j'ai pas encore compris !

Quelqu'un, à partir de là, saurait m'avancer ? (je continue de chercher néanmoins)

----------

## geekounet

Essaie un fc-cache --force

----------

## l_arbalette

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Essaie un fc-cache --force

 

J'ai essayé. J'ai toujours mon message :

```
FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1
```

dans le log de Xorg.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de man pour fc-cache. C'était censé faire quoi ?

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, je reviens sur ce sujet : j'ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions;

Néanmoins, j'ai une info pour aider à avancer :

la fonte luximr.ttf, mentionnée dans le fichier /usr/share/fonts/TTF/fonts.dir, qui génère l'erreur 

```
FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1
```

n'existe effectivement pas : un slocate ne renvoie rien.

Cependant, j'ai fait un slocate également sur d'autres fontes du fichier en question : slocate ne renvoie rien non plus....

Il ne semble donc pas y avoir de lien entre l'erreur et l'existence / non existence de la fonte....

Une idée ? (je sais : ce n'est qu'un warning, mais ça permet à un n00b de mieux comprendre ce qu'il fait   :Smile:  )

EDIT1 : ouh là ! Je viens de voir que j'étais plus n00b -> comment ça se fait ? C'est automatique ?

----------

## geekounet

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> EDIT1 : ouh là ! Je viens de voir que j'étais plus n00b -> comment ça se fait ? C'est automatique ?

 

FO2: How long before I'm not a n00b? (forum rankings)  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Pour le warning de ta police je ne sais pas, j'ai la même chez moi et ... elle ne fait pas de warning.

De plus je ne suis pas arrivé a trouvé dans quel pacquet de fonte elle se trouve exactement.

Alors a ta place, pas terrible comme solution mais bon, j'essayerai de trouver toute les fonts que j'ai emergé :

```
equery list font
```

Chez moi ça donne en gros :

```
[I--] [  ] media-fonts/artwiz-fonts-2.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 (0)
```

A mon avis c'est une font adobe, tu peux essayer de faire un :

```
emerge -vtaD media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type
```

tu oublies pas un fc-cache --force et tu relances X pour voir.

Par contre j'ai cette erreur commune avec toi :

 *Quote:*   

> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> 
> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
> ...

 

Je me demande toujours ce qu'elle veut dire ... et comment la réglée   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

c'est lié à fr_latin9

source

----------

## Ezka

Ha oué c'est bien ce que je pensais c'est juste pour signaler que la touche AltGr est considée juste comme une autre touche Alt.

Mouais faudrait donc lui donner un autre type d'encodage du clavier.

Merci pour l'info   :Smile:  .

----------

## l_arbalette

Lesourbe : OK : j'ai bien vu que dans le fichier que tu as mis en lien (fr_latin9), ils expliquent la source du warning...

Je n'utilise pas "fr_latin9", j'utilise "fr" tout court pour l'argument passé à setxkbmap -XkbLayout.....mais je n'ai rien spécifié pour XkbVariant...(enfin, tout ça via xorg.conf)

Je suis allé voir le fichier correspondant à "fr" dans /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr, et ça parle beaucoup de fr_latin9, mais j'ai pas le message  *Quote:*   

>  Nous inhibons volontairement le second sens de AltGr (touche composition « Multi_Key »).

 

Pour pouvoir comprendre pourquoi j'ai quand même ce warning, il faudrait que je sache comment est utilisé ce fichier "fr". Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, ou me donner une bonne adresse ?

Ezka :

Sinon, pour mes fontes, voici le résultat de equery list fonts :

```
T-bow-Dlx thibaut # equery list fonts

[ Searching for package 'fonts' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2 (0)
```

A savoir que j'ai installé une bonne partie de mes fontes par l'installateur de polices de KDE.... C'est sans doute pour cela que la liste renvoyée par equery n'est pas très longue....

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses ? Et au passage, c'est quoi cette commande fc-cache --force ? il n'y a pas de man....

----------

## Ezka

En regardant le Howto : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X.org_et_les_polices_d'affichage (encore merci lesourbe) tu as un bon moyen de lister tes fonts :

```
ls -1d /usr/share/fonts/*
```

Chez moi ça donne ça :

```
/usr/share/fonts/100dpi

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi

/usr/share/fonts/artwiz

/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts

/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic

/usr/share/fonts/default

/usr/share/fonts/dejavu

/usr/share/fonts/encodings

/usr/share/fonts/fonts.cache-1

/usr/share/fonts/local

/usr/share/fonts/misc

/usr/share/fonts/TTF

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

/usr/share/fonts/Type1

/usr/share/fonts/ukr

/usr/share/fonts/util

/usr/share/fonts/wine
```

Sachant que moi aussi j'ai cette police tu pourras surement retrouver le packet emerge qui l'a.

et dans ce Howto ils te donnent une commande sympa  :

```
find /usr/share/fonts -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec echo 'FontPath "{}"' ';'
```

Il ne reste plus qu'a mettre la sortie dans ton xorg.conf (mettre des :unscaled sur les artwiz 75dpi et 100dpi).

Mais bon as-tu emergé les pacquets que conseille le HOWTO aussi ? Car même si tu les as mise avec KDE, ça ne te coutera pas grand chose de les remettre avec emerge   :Wink:  . Et en plus comme ça, si jamais il y a des mise a jours hop ça se fera tout seul (  :Rolling Eyes:  sur des polices ...). Et surtout peut-être que la police en question s'y trouve et le simple fait de la réinstaller règlera le problème   :Wink:  .

Pour ce qui est du fr_latin9 je pense que lorsque tu met "fr" dans xorg.conf il utlise le latin9 par defaut certainement.

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pour tous ces liens. Effectivement, je pense que tu as raison : si je retrouve le bon paquet dans lequel se trouve cette fonte, un emerge devrait solutionner le problème : je me lance à sa recherche.

Pour le latin9, tu dis avoir compris que la touche AltGr était considérée comme une touche Alt toute simple. Mais ce n'est pas le cas chez moi. Par exemple : Alt + 6 = rien.  AltGr + 6 = |

Ou alors j'ai rien compris à ce que tu as dit ?

----------

## Ezka

Oué tu as raison en fait ... bon ... je vais garder ce warning il me plait   :Laughing:   :Arrow: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon ben j'ai emergé

font-adobe-100dpi - font-adobe-75dpi - font-adobe-utopia-type1- font-alias - font-bh-type1 - font-cursor-misc - font-misc-misc - font-util - freetype - corefonts - freefonts - artwiz-fonts - sharefonts - terminus-font - ttf-bitstream-vera - unifont

et maintenant le message sur luximr.ttf a disparu -> résolu.

Pour le message

 *Quote:*   

> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> 
> > Ignoring extra symbols
> ...

 

j'ai vu sur le site à  cette adresse lists.debian.org que ce warning, comme le lien de lesourbe le laissait penser, n'a aucun effet...(je suppose "effet négatif")

Donc  *Ezka wrote:*   

>  je vais garder ce warning il me plait  

 

+1

----------

